# Gold Coast Establishments - Part 2



## KoNG (6/9/05)

OK you guys'n'gals up there in sunny Qld i need your help.
Mid October i'm holidaying in the GC hinterlands or tallebudgera if you will, for around 10 days, with the lady and my best mate his wife and their 2 munchkins.
When SWMBO's allow such doings... my mate and i want to check out a few of the nicer places to sample some fine ales. :beer: 
Some of the visits may be with 2 little girls, so beer gardens or the likes would be good. Then other times we will be free  
So all the information you have on micro's, pubs, bars, restuarants etc with a good selection of beers to sample. their location, transport etc etc we'll have a car, but obviously wont wont to drive all the time.

i havent asked too much of you here have i...?  

Prost..
KoNG


----------



## Ross (6/9/05)

Kong,

Not sure of beer drinking places down that way, but if you make it up to Brizzy then the Bulimba 152 (High st Bulimba) is the best micro IMO in Brisbane. I'm sure a few of the guys up here would be up for a session.

Some nice wineries out that way though & kid friendly, if you're interested...


----------



## Green Iguana (6/9/05)

The belgium beer cafe in Sufers Paradise is worth having a look at. Family friendly with over 40 belgium beers available, 6 on tap. It's lcated at the pink poodle on the GC highway. Other than that, try O'malleys in cavill. Has a nice view over the beach.

Cheers


----------



## KoNG (6/9/05)

Cheers Boys,
i also read a previous thread from a while back which mentioned 'masthead' brewing company @ sanctury cove... i might give that a go!
and if we can zip up to brissy i'd like to try 152, as thats been mentioned a few times aswell. :beerbang: 
Ross... wineries are always on the list... any on the MUST do list.?
and i'll definately get to the belgian, although that is a fortnightly jaunt for me here in sydney anyways.  

beers


----------



## Ross (6/9/05)

Kong,

The brewery at Sanctuary Cove shut long ago, unless a new one's opened up I haven't heard about?

Canungra for the wines - see platypus in the river if you're lucky & on the way to O'reillys for a nice day out... http://www.canungravineyards.com.au/conten...e.asp?name=Home

cheers Ross


----------



## KoNG (6/9/05)

nice one.. lucky i mentioned it... would've been a painful search.


does anyone know of pubs in the tallebudgera area worth visiting.? if any.?


----------



## KoNG (7/10/05)

OK....
so i head up to the GC next week... keen to get to Bulimba 152 at some stage.
but most of my drinking will be done on the 3 metre balcony sorrounding our digs in tulebudgera.  
so has anyone got the location of the best Bottlo on the GC for selection. 
keen to enjoy a few as the sun sets.


----------



## Ross (7/10/05)

KoNG said:


> OK....
> so i head up to the GC next week... keen to get to Bulimba 152 at some stage.
> but most of my drinking will be done on the 3 metre balcony sorrounding our digs in tulebudgera.
> so has anyone got the location of the best Bottlo on the GC for selection.
> ...



Kong,

You up this way Weds??


----------



## KoNG (7/10/05)

i am Ross, but will have just arrived and with group of friends...
weekend is best.... especially saturday... are you available..?
who else is...??? bulimba 152 (sat'd lunch time..???)


----------



## Ross (7/10/05)

KoNG said:


> i am Ross, but will have just arrived and with group of friends...
> weekend is best.... especially saturday... are you available..?
> who else is...??? bulimba 152 (sat'd lunch time..???)
> [post="81616"][/post]​



Toying with the brewday idea for Saturday - as requested over on Grumpsters site...


----------



## KoNG (8/10/05)

Ross said:


> KoNG said:
> 
> 
> > i am Ross, but will have just arrived and with group of friends...
> ...



yeh i just saw that Ross.... as much as i'd be keen, SWMBO has already been on my case lately for extended brewing hours  
so i dare not propose spending a day of our holiday brewing beer  
i reckon i can definately swing beers at bulimba though.... so i'll have to stick with that. Maybe you guys could make it down after the big brew... MAYBE.? :blink:


----------



## KoNG (10/10/05)

OK Guys,
i leave for the GC tomorrow... and of high importance is stocking our holiday house with tasty ales.... :beerbang: 

can anyone advise on the best bottlo to head to down around collangatta way... in terms of quality quantity of choice ... (price is secondary)  

any help much appreciated by all members of the house..!

Slainte'
KoNG


----------



## Green Iguana (10/10/05)

The pickings are slim down that end of the coast...u could try the bottle shop behind the Kirra tavern (opposite Kirra surf life saving club). They have a reasonable selection but nothing fancy, especially lacking in ales.

Might be worth a quick trip up to Dan Murpheys at Mermaid. There u will find more than enough fine beer to stock the fridges with....


Cheers


----------



## Tim (10/10/05)

The pub at the calypso hotel has a bottle shop with a minimal, but half decent selection.
Also Twin towns services have Hahn Premium on tap for $2 a middie in the TAB bar.
Tim


----------



## KoNG (10/10/05)

cheers guys,
looks like a trip to Dan Murphy's might be the best bet...
i'll get on it tomorrow.


----------

